# Started the Documentation of WRR



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just started making the efforts to document the building of the Woodrum Ridge Raceway/Complex. I have the HO tracks started and have covered the stages from 2007 through 2009. Still have a lot to put up on the site, but now there's something up there worth looking at. 

Woodrum Ridge Raceway

-Paul


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I am loving you track. Excellent how tos. You have taken away alot of my fear about doing a scenic track. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the build.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Nicely done, your rock faces and turf areas look incredible. Great how to's and I'll be waiting for the chapter.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*As you probably can tell, got your site on favorites Paul. Very well done ! :thumbsup:

Cliff*


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! I added some more info covering 2009 and some of 2010. Still have a ton of stuff to sort through and add.

-Paul


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Great job.I'm waiting for the next lesson. Tom Stumpf


----------

